# Gaming Mini Pc bis 600 Euro



## tumblebleed (28. Mai 2014)

Hiho Pc Games Community. 

Ich bin seinerzeit (2009) wegen Platzmangel und da ich viel unterwegs war auf ein Gaming Notebook umstiegen. Da dieser nach nun doch 5 Jahren nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist muss was neues her. Da ich nicht mehr so viel unterwegs bin, muss nicht unbedingt ein Notebook her. Da ich jedoch Familie und kein "Spielezimmer" habe, kann ich nur im Wohnzimmer spielen . 

Jetzt fangen natürlich die kleinen familiären Probleme an. Erstes Problem ist, wie sollte es anders sein, die Optik. Es muss also ein Mini PC werden. Bis ich mir ein Notebook gekauft habe, habe ich mir meine PCs immer selbst zusammengebaut. Nach dem Kauf des Notebooks bin ich aber nicht mehr ganz so tief im Thema drin, was wirklich zusammenpasst, davon ab habe ich noch nie einen Mini Pc gebaut. Sprich ich weiß nicht wie die Wärmeentwicklung etc. sich verhält. Ich habe mal versucht mich schlau zu machen und einen zusammengestellt. Wichtig ist natürlich auch die Lautstärke.

Ich würde jetzt mal eure meinung hören ob man da was verbessern kann. Kleine Info zum Mainboard, dies habe ich gewählt weil es das günstigste mit WLan war. Ich bin noch am überlegen ein günstigeres ohne WLan zu kaufen und dann lieber einen USB Stick oder eine Karte einzubauen. Das einzige Problem was ich noch nicht ganz gelöst habe ist der Bildschirm. Ich habe irgendwie keinen Tisch wo ich einen Bildschirm drauf stellen kann. Wand wird auch schwierig, wäre aber machbar. Kurzfristig kann ich den PC am Fernseher anschließen, sollte aber keine Dauerlösung werden. Hat da wer ne gute Idee? So jetzt mal die Komponenten - ja ich weiß, dass es sich nur um einen EinstiegsPC handelt. Aber ich brauche erstmal ein Grundgerüst und werde dann im Laufe der Zeit aufrüsten.

Gehäuse: Caseking.de 
Netzteil: Caseking.de 
Mainboard: Caseking.de 
CPU: Caseking.de 
RAM: Caseking.de 
Grafikkarte: Caseking.de 
Festplatte: offen
Laufwerk: wird auf ein Blue Ray Laufwerk (klar slim) hinauslaufen

Bei der Festplatte bin ich noch am überlegen ob kleinere SSD mit einer zusätzlichen 500GB (5.400) Festplatte (die vorhanden ist), oder doch lieber nur eine 1.000GB (7.200) Festplatte.

Vielen Dank für gute Kritik.
Tumble


----------



## svd (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mal bei hardwareversand.de ein paar Komponenten rausgesucht, die wie folgt aussähen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(An dieser Stelle nochmal der Hinweis, wie dort "richtig" gekauft wird. Über ein Preisvergleichsportal die Komponenten suchen, über deren Link den HWV ansurfen und dort in den Warenkorb legen.)

Da das Sugo SG-05 dort nicht im Sortiment ist, wäre das halt separat woanders zu bestellen. 

Die 500GB Festplatte würde ich einfach behalten, die ist ja noch ganz ordentlich. (Eine zB Crucial M500 als Systemplatte, entweder in der 55€ 120GB oder 90€ 240GB Version, wäre aber auch nicht verkehrt. )

Ach ja, das Laufwerk habe ich zu einem gewöhnlichen DVD Brenner gemacht. Für Blu-ray auf dem PC  ist es mMn noch zu "früh".
Spiele kommen noch auf DVD raus, bzw. schwenken sowieso zu Digitaler Distribution um. Blu-ray Abspielsoftware ist auf dem PC zudem meist kostenpflichtig (und das nicht zu knapp). Zum Film gucken wäre ein normaler Br-Player daher eh gescheiter.


----------



## tumblebleed (29. Mai 2014)

Hi svd,

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Das mit dem Blue Ray player wusste ich gar nicht. Dann benutze ich dafür doch weiter den alten Player.

Bei der Grafikkarte hatte ich schon die 260x im Auge. Aber ich habe bei der Kombination irgendwie die Angst, dass es zu laut oder zu heiß wird. Im Gehäuse ist ja auch nur ein 120mm Lüfter. Bei Düsenjet oder Sauna darf ich den PC nicht anmachen 

Lohnt sich zum Einstieg eigentlich der Mehrpreis vom i5?


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2014)

der lohnt sich definitiv
allerdings würde ich kein 260 nehmen, das ist eine Low-End Grafikkarte die zwar jetzt nicht schlecht ist, aber auch echt keine Wurst vom Teller zieht


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2014)

Eine Kombination von i5 und 270X ist natürlich kein "Einsteigersystem" mehr. Geht, wegen der Grafikkarte, schon in Richtung gehobene Mittelklasse.

Ja, die Komponenten werden, der kleinen Gehäuse wegen, heißer. Das macht aber nichts. Prozessoren halten Temperaturen bis zu 80°C stand, Grafikkarten können 110°C heiß werden. 
Bei einem Mini-ITX System muss dir klar sein, dass du temperaturmäßige Kompromisse machen musst. Keine Frage, es geht noch kühler und noch leiser. Allerdings würde das angepeilte Budget dafür nicht ausreichen.
Generell bin ich schon dafür, "etwas" Performance der Lautstärke zu opfern. Prozessormäßig ginge es sogar, der i3 ist kein schlechter Prozessor. Aber von 270X runter auf GTX750(Ti)/R7 260(X) wäre mir doch zu heftig. 

Ich habe in einen CoolTek Coolcube, ein echt süßes Gehäuse, *kein* 120mm Frontlüfter,


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




einen IvyBridge i5-3350P mit AXP-100 (plus leiserem Lüfter) und eine GTX660 (langsamer als die 270X) verbaut. 
Der Empfänger kann alles auf ziemlich hohen Einstellungen spielen. Und hat sich bisher noch nie über die Lautstärke beschwert.
Ganz im Gegenteil, auch ein halbes Jahr später ist er noch immer erstaunt, wie klein und leise ein Gaming PC heutzutage sein kann.

Der Spielesound wird idR lauter als der PC sein. Falls deine Familie echt sooo empfindlich ist, dass du den Spielesound bis unter die PC Lautstärke regeln oder mir Kopfhörer spielen musst, spreche ich dir mein herzliches Beileid aus.


----------



## tumblebleed (29. Mai 2014)

Tja das mit dem Sound ist so ne Sache. Läuft ja auf Wohnzimmer hinaus. Und meine Frau möchte Fernsehen und nicht mir beim spielen zuschauen. Also wird es auf Kopfhörer hinauslaufen. Das macht aber nichts, spiele eh oft mit Headset. Daher darf der Pc nicht lauter als der Fernseher sein.

Was macht man nicht alles für seine Familie . Aber lieber so als Single.


----------



## svd (29. Mai 2014)

Hehe, wohl wahr.

Aber einen Tisch wirst du im Wohnzimmer haben, wo du zum Spielen einen schlanken 24 Zöller draufstellen kannst?

Nun, ich denke trotzdem, dass die Lautstärke sich in Grenzen halten wird. Das Sugo 05 hat ja immerhin einen 120mm Frontlüfter,
der mit dem Netzteil einen ordentlichen Luftstrom erzeugt.

Außerdem schaffen es nur die wenigsten Spiele, Prozessor und GPU wirklich zu 100% auszulasten.

Alternativ kannst du eine HIS 270X probieren, deren Lüfter iA eine angenehme Laufruhe zugesprochen wird.

Alleine der Intel Standardkühler ist eine Variable, die ich nicht einschätzen mag. IA recht leise, weiß ich nicht, wie dich der auf kleinstem Raume verhält. Aber bau die Kiste mal zusammen. 
(Wenn der Intel Kühler zu laut ist, kannst du noch immer einen Silverstone Nitrogon-06 oder Noctua NH-L9i oder NH-L12 nachrüsten...)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2014)

Also, die modernen Karten sind alle ziemlich leise. Du kannst zudem mit dem MSI-Afterburner die Lüfterkurve auch anpassen, denn manche Karten drehen zB bei 50% deutlich hörbar und haben 60 Grad. Wenn Du dann selber einstellst, dass die mit nur 40% drehen soll, was man maximal als leises rauschen hört, wird die Karte halt 70 Grad warm, was immer noch weit weg von "kritisch" ist. Das hängt natürlich immer vom Modell ab: meine Gigabyte AMD 7950 Windforce mit 3 Lüftern zB: bei 45% unhörbar, bei 47% plötzlich doch, bei 60% sogar richtig laut. Aber 40% Speed reichen aus, um die Karte auf ca 65 Grad zu halten, und in meinem Gehäuse ist nur EIN Lüfter hinten drin, der die warme Luft rausbläst. Rein kommt die Luft von alleine durch den Druckunterschied. 

Und eine 270X ist ca mit der 7950 vergleichbar, da kannst Du also bestimmt relativ leise spielen. Ich selber hab schon Mal gespielt, nen Anruf bekommen, der sehr lange war, und als ich dann auflegte musste ich nachdenken: was hab ich grad noch gemacht...? PC kann nicht sein, der ist ja nicht an... oder doch? ^^  Erst als ich dann wirklich 50cm vom PC weg war, hörte ich das leise Rauschen, obwohl das Game nur pausiert war und die Karte noch Last hatte  

Aber was laber ich überhaupt    die meisten "Gamerkarten" lassen sich halt selbst bei Last so leise einstellen, dass definitiv niemals der PC Deine Freundin stören wird, sondern 100x mal eher das rumgeklicke mit Maus und Tastatur oder Gamepad   Auch CPU-Lüfter müssen nicht laut sein.


Ich würde allerdings nochmal genau nachhaken, ob es so ein Mini-Mini-Cube-Gehäuse sein MUSS. Was genau ist denn an der Optik eines normalen Gehäuses schlimm? Steht der denn überhaupt so deutlich sichtbar, dass es wirklich stören KANN? Denn je kleiner das Gehäuse, desto eher kann es halt doch "zu warm" werden, so dass das Teil laut wird. Es gibt ja auch µATX-Gehäuse, die auch nicht groß sind, aber halt mehr Luft bieten. und auch welche mit Mini-ITX, die etwas mehr Volumen haben und vlt auch vom Design her "schön" sind. ICH finde zB ein Gehäuse wie das prodigy BitFenix Prodigy wei  viel schöner als so nen quadratischen schwarzen Block... ^^  das gibt es auch in weiteren, auch knalligen Farben, je nach dem was Deiner Freundin vielleicht am ehesten in den Augen schmeicheln würde 

Das Sugo 5 speziell ist halt auch was eng - da gibt es selbst dann, wenn Du so ein Design haben willst, genügend ähnliche, bei denen Du trotzdem auch Grafikkarten mit eher 28cm Länge reinbekommst und auch CPU-Lüfter mit 12-16cm Höhe. Dann ist das Gehäuse halt 3-4cm länger und 6-8cm breiter oder höher - macht DAS den Braten gleich fett?  ^^


----------

